# Tent Camping Summer Heat



## micahdean (Jul 11, 2016)

Any ideas on cooling a tent in the summer time? I usually take off the rain fly during the day. I've came across some very unique DIY a/c projects, but not sure if its worth the effort. Taking the family this weekend to Fort Clinch and the last thing I need is an ill mom all weekend because its 100 deg. in the tent at night.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 11, 2016)

If you ask me, you're just begging for a miserable time.  When it's that hot, there's just no relief at night.  I'd start looking for a campground with some elevation.... like above 3000 feet.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 11, 2016)

swamp ac unit would help if you have 12 volts available.Or a regular ac unit if 110 is available.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 11, 2016)

Black Rock Mountain State Park.


----------



## Bama B (Jul 11, 2016)

I agree its to hot to tent camp. We used are camper this past weekend with the AC rocking and it was to hot outside to enjoy anything. At least we had the camper to retreat to. Could not imagine a tent right now. I dont know if you get high enough to find cooler weather. Maybe a ac in a tent would help.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 11, 2016)

I got this spot only accessible by boat !! You set up camp right below a set of waterfalls !! A cool breeze there 24/7 !!


----------



## micahdean (Jul 11, 2016)

120 is available, I usually bring a fan and it keeps it cooled down at night. Obviously you can't be in the tent during the day, but at night it's not too terribly hot. With plenty of ventilation in the tent, fan on high, and nothing more than a sheet on the air mattress its do-able.  I may throw together a small swamp cooler and see what kind of air temps i can get out of one...just didnt want to spend the time or money and it not work that well.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

micahdean said:


> 120 is available, I usually bring a fan and it keeps it cooled down at night. Obviously you can't be in the tent during the day, but at night it's not too terribly hot. With plenty of ventilation in the tent, fan on high, and nothing more than a sheet on the air mattress its do-able.  I may throw together a small swamp cooler and see what kind of air temps i can get out of one...just didnt want to spend the time or money and it not work that well.




Several examples on you tube for ice chest AC for tents...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2016)

Stay home, that's a guaranteed remedy.  At least it's what we try to do until October rolls around.


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stay home, that's a guaranteed remedy.  At least it's what we try to do until October rolls around.



^^^^ I got as much interest in camping in July in GA as having my toenails ripped off with rusty pliers.


----------



## saltysenior (Jul 11, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> ^^^^ I got as much interest in camping in July in GA as having my toenails ripped off with rusty pliers.



some folks even hunt hogs in july..


----------



## B. White (Jul 11, 2016)

I have the smallest cheapest window unit I could find and used it in FL a couple of times.  Pines and palms at the beach didn't give a lot of shade.  Kept us plenty comfortable at night and if we were in the shade.  During the day if the sun is on the tent, it is only good to blow some cold air on you while you go in long enough to change clothes.  I don't use it if I am in N. GA where I can find a good shady spot, since it cools off in the evenings.


----------



## obligated (Jul 12, 2016)

We used to camp in the Florida keys in August for lobster season in a tent.Get a small window unit.Build a wood or card board box to fit it and put a dryer hose on the box.Run the hose on top of the tent and tape the fly down to seal.If you get a decent unit you can cool two tents.Just build the box big enough for two dryer ducts.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 12, 2016)

WINDOW UNIT!

Google Images for ideas on setup.


----------



## 3ringer (Jul 13, 2016)

You are a bigger man than me to camp in this heat. On top of that , you got flies, skeeters, humidity , sand in your bed and a ill woman. I say hotel it unless you have a camper .


----------



## obligated (Jul 14, 2016)

3ringer said:


> You are a bigger man than me to camp in this heat. On top of that , you got flies, skeeters, humidity , sand in your bed and a ill woman. I say hotel it unless you have a camper .



Try Archery season (late August)in the Everglades with no air.Then add no-see-ums,high humidity,no breeze and a cottonmouth and alligator infestationI still miss the smell of the swamps.The heat not so much.


----------



## 3ringer (Jul 15, 2016)

obligated said:


> Try Archery season (late August)in the Everglades with no air.Then add no-see-ums,high humidity,no breeze and a cottonmouth and alligator infestationI still miss the smell of the swamps.The heat not so much.



I used to hot box it when I was younger. I am too old, too fat and too spoiled to camp without ac now in the summertime.


----------



## obligated (Jul 15, 2016)

3ringer said:


> I used to hot box it when I was younger. I am too old, too fat and too spoiled to camp without ac now in the summertime.



Sadly I now do the same.I still sleep like a baby in a sleeping bag by the fire but the wife wont have any of it.I have grandsons and a 15 yr old willing to camp and canoe so its not all bad.I guess I can be a kid till they dont like roughing it.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 15, 2016)

It is easy to cool a tent.  Take the tent in its bag into your motel room and turn on the A/C.  It too will soon be cool!


----------



## onedude (Jul 16, 2016)

how about one of these:                                                                                 http://www.homedepot.com/b/Heating-...ioners-Portable-Air-Conditioners/N-5yc1vZc4m4 

A little pricey but it would be nice and you could camp anytime where you had power. 

Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 27, 2016)

Window AC unit and 15 amp service.


----------



## lbzdually (Jul 28, 2016)

Get a window unit like the other guys said, but instead of a wood sheet to make a seal, use this stuff and duct tape.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B1HG2NA/ref=s9_simh_gw_g60_i1_r?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=ST3V7TGX9BYFQ85S4S1P&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=6aad23bd-3035-4a40-b691-0eefb1a18396&pf_rd_i=desktop

You'll only need about 50 sq feet, but you can also make a lightweight wood frame and make a canopy over the tent to keep the heat out to begin with.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm going to St Augustine this weekend in my camper.
I am meeting friends who will be trying a smaller window unit cut into the side of their tent for the first time.

I will report back for everyone so we can have more feedback...


----------



## B. White (Jul 31, 2016)

My tent has two doors.  I use a stand to lift it 4-6 in and zip the door around it.  Leaves a small triangular opening on each side that I fill with a piece of tin foil and a strip of duct tape.  You will never seal a tent, so cutting holes or lots of modifications are not necessary.  I used mine two weeks ago since we were in a heat spell and it did a good job of pulling the moisture out so the humidity level inside was lower and let my clothes dry out from sweating, but you still need to make sure the tent is out of the direct sun and in the shade, or you won't see much benefit.


----------



## gordon11 (Jul 31, 2016)

I love to camp but wimp out in the summer because of the heat.  Something I saw someone do once that didn't seem too complicated... they took a round bucket with a lid and filled 1/3 with ice.  They'd bored 1 inch holes around the perimeter of the bucket about 2/3 of the way up.  They placed one of those small battery-operated fans in a hole in the lid of the bucket so that it was blowing downward into the bucket.  The result was refrigerated air blew out of the holes around the bucket.  It was an effective air conditioner.  The guy said the ice lasts a long time and the air continues to blow cold long after the ice finally melts.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 31, 2016)

This tent had a small area that popped out the back to put luggage in and keep it out of the main floor of the tent.  That "pocket" was cut and the AC was placed there.  Bungee cords held the tent securely around the AC.
The second night they found that opening a window a few inches allowed the warm air the exit and the cool air to be forced in easier.   Thus making it cooler the second night.  Inside sleeping bag cool.

Also, make sure the condinsation is going to drain back and away from tent.  Now into tent and puddle up.  This particular problem was also cured on night two.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 31, 2016)

^^^^^ Yup that is exactly what I was talking about.
You can (or could last year) find a window AC unit for $99 on sale.  some labor and you are good.....!!!!


----------



## lcookie (Jul 31, 2016)

Late to this one but I just got back from a tent trip today and my ac had us balled up in the covers at night and comfortable laying around in the day. We all took naps at one point in time.  The main thing to look for is a fully wooded site that provides a good canopy.  I like the stand up units with the vent ported out of the back door of my tent.  Trust me if it was not ideal my wife would not go.  Also the small port seals up from bugs better than a window unit if the tent does not have a cut out for a window unit. Here is a pic of my unit with the vent port.  It is 10000 BTU's.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 31, 2016)

Those portable units are even better, just more $$$$.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 1, 2016)

All I know is lcookie knows how to camp.  That AC isn't his only creature comfort.
Where this year's threads at cookie?!


----------



## lcookie (Aug 1, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> All I know is lcookie knows how to camp.  That AC isn't his only creature comfort.
> Where this year's threads at cookie?!



Should have it posted tonight.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 1, 2016)

lcookie said:


> Should have it posted tonight.


----------

